# If husband (and sponsor) dies...



## RhymesWithHugMe (Jul 28, 2013)

What happens to the wife and kids if the husband (and sponsor of the family) dies? Does the wife & kids get chucked out of the country? Does the bank account get frozen as its in the man's name?

Morbid question but I'm curious, and want to be prepared should the worst happen!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Some of it can happen. 
If you want to know about Shariah law, you better ask: Elphaba (finance expert) and/or sammylou (we had a long discussion about it one day over dinner).

I assume Elphaba knows the ins and outs. However sammylou did a lot of research about it and told me the following:
- Separate bank/savings account in my name with "just in case" money.
- Put everything like car/house/etc in my name, if possible.
- Get in contact with a UAE lawyer and have his will drawn up.

Remember, you're still a UK citizen, so you can visit Dubai on a tourist visa 30 days at a time - you won't be kicked out straight away, but your visa will probably be cancelled at some point. You _might_ have account frozen, but I heard that they deal with assets etc pretty speedy if you have paperwork in place.

I have no first hand experience. Just a lot of reading and what I've been told by other expats.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Izzy has already told you much of what I told her. Much of which I learned through research and a meeting with Elphaba.

In accordance with Sharia law, all assets in the name of the husband, including joint accounts, can and likely will be frozen. It is therefor important for you to have an account in your name that you can access easily, whether that be a local savings account [which i have] and/or an offshore account [which we also have jointly, UAE cannot touch this account].

It could take several months to actually resolve the inheritance issues in court. It all depends. But my understanding is that the more you own jointly, and having a will in place to refute Sharia law defaults, the quicker and easier it can be.

We purchased property here and are both named on the title deed, we also opened a joint account which he now has his salary transferred into and we are in the midst of having a will drawn up.

Should you get caught out, your visa will be cancelled but as Izzy pointed out, you are British so able to do a visa run to Oman every 30 days. This will only be a tourist visa though so that may limit what you are able to do on your own here without your husband's sponsorship.

Also, safest to purchase a car in your name only if possible as that is another asset that could potentially be impounded should he die.

Sharia law states that assets be passed to the closest male relative. Also, since you have children, it is unwise to continue without a will specifically naming guardianship [both short term and long term]. In the event of either your husband death or the death of both of you at once.

This is what I have learned. I am not an expert. I strongly urge anyone with anything to lose [money, property, children, etc] to seek professional advise and to have a legal will in place which is properly registered with the courts here in Dubai.

Elphaba [real name Keren] can be found and PM'd here or you can contact Holborn Assets [she is affiliated with them] and request her contact info. They are very helpful and can also advise regarding offshore savings, life insurance, etc.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Marking thread to make sure it gets done when I get to Dubai.
Sometimes we never think of these stuff . Thanks for the reminder than I am not immortal


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

RhymesWithHugMe said:


> What happens to the wife and kids if the husband (and sponsor of the family) dies? Does the wife & kids get chucked out of the country? Does the bank account get frozen as its in the man's name?
> 
> Morbid question but I'm curious, and want to be prepared should the worst happen!


I had this recently looked into, and the consequences are not for the faint hearted. Besides Visa issues, the bureaucracy and conflicting rules of banks, government and others, make it extremely difficult to sort. It also depends fully on your personal situation, for instance do you have mortgages, loans, assets and children. Having a will in place, eases these things tremendously. 

Especially with children, it will give a complete different dimension; you should also look at the consequences if both parents die. The sad thing is that what happens afterwards, is all but simple; and will have a major impact on the survivors. The best answer I could give is to discuss this with experts, a lawyer. You probably need a will. Its well worth the investment, and a must when having children. What happens to the children after parents die is all but clear in the UAE law, and could in worst case lead for the children the remain orphans in an institution in this country. Discuss your situation with a lawyer.


----------

